# old nikon cameras anyone?



## thebeginning (Apr 12, 2005)

anybody have some old nikon film cameras (manual) that they are willing to sell? 

I've found some pretty good deals on ebay but havent grabbed any yet.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 12, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> anybody have some old nikon film cameras (manual) that they are willing to sell?
> 
> I've found some pretty good deals on ebay but havent grabbed any yet.


 
As in old RF Nikons or old SLRs? I saw the other day a great deal on Ebay for a Nikon S (rangefinder, copy of Contax II RF) with a lens for $395 Buy It Now and I hesitated. Sure enough someone else put a bid on it and now it's over $400 and going up as we speak.

I don't have any Nikons in my collection, I wish I could help you... 

Good luck and let us know when the 'big find' happens.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 12, 2005)

im looking more into SLRs...more on the older, cheaper end of things 

most of the deals i've found have gone out of what im willing to pay within the last hour or so of the end time

do you think this is a good deal? i dont know a whole lot about this camera...but it's really cheap.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7506154498


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 12, 2005)

nevermind....still looking


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah, they're ok cameras. Funny you mentioned the SLRs, I just worked on a friend of mine's Nikon FE. The shutter was stuck and so was the mirror, jammed in the up position. It took me a few good minutes to unjam it and free the shutter, now works very nice. These ones are quite good actually and quite reliable, if you find one, take it.  If you find a good Nikon SLR and want to service it, here's someone doing it for $39.95:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30035&item=7506367620&rd=1


Afew selling Nikons:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30035&item=7506576718&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30035&item=7507055814&rd=1

And there are more on Ebay. Meanwhile I'll talk to my friend to see if she's willing to part with her FE (she just got a Canon EOS SLR and two lenses). Will let you know, although I bet she won't, I've been told she's in love with this camera.


----------



## panocho (Apr 13, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> do you think this is a good deal? i dont know a whole lot about this camera...but it's really cheap.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7506154498



this was a good deal! Sorry it's too late now.
However, if you keep trying ebay, I'm sure more of these will come up at the same price -maybe a little more. 

I'm also trying to get another Nikon (FM2, very likely -or FM if finally I don't find any bargain). In manual, I currently have a FG, which I really recommend. It's a very compact SLR, more compact is difficult to imagine, given the amount of things it offers: two AE modes, manual mode, exposure compensation. It only lacks DOF preview, but it's very small and light, which is a great complement if you have a bigger and heavier body. Besides, mine is black, which I really like better than chrome!

I had thought selling it, but now I'm beginning to think it twice. Don't know....

The EM you were looking is similar: the same body, but less features: one AE mode -aperture priority- and only 90 as "override". Nothing else. But I think it's nice, still.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 14, 2005)

yeah, this wont be a main camera or anything. just a back up. I tried to get a nicer manual one when i went with the f3.  I wish i could afford an fm2n, but again, im just buying a cheapy.  ive found an em for like 20 bucks (great condition too) and it ends in less than an hour. if i can win this, im thinking i'll be getting a good deal.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 15, 2005)

finally got one! it's not much. but it will fit it's purpose just fine 

for 53 bucks i got:

nikkormat FT
leather strap
tamron f3.8 80-250mm and case
nippon (eh) f2 50mm
soligor 2x teleconverter
manuals
Square filters:
sepia toner 
polarizer
star effect filter
spiratone opticap (?)

so there we have it.  i also bought a vivitar bounce flash system for 10 bucks and a 500mm 15 inch telephoto lens (for 20).  It took me a while to find good prices for things i new werent too crappy.  But this isnt for my high grade stuff.  so im happy


----------



## panocho (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations!
If all is in good condition, it sounds like a very nice day for you!

And while some come, others go... I have finally decided to give my FG a new home, so it will be on ebay soon (well, I'll probably post an add here before, just in case someone is interested).

It's hard to say goodbye, but I guess it's true that I cannot keep all the cameras I would like to... I REALLY would like to...


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 17, 2005)

why didnt you say something! i might have bought it. hah.  it's all good though. 

i should be getting the stuff in fairly soon.  but yes, the seller on ebay said everything was in great shape so...i guess i will see


----------



## panocho (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm really sorry! but if I didn´t say anything was just because I wasn´t sure yet.
But then I realized: to many cameras in the closet plus the need for cash: the FG has to go.
It has not been an easy decision, since this is a body I really like (probably the most versatile of Nikons MF, being so so compact!), but some has to go and the others I like even better (FM and Canon A-1, in the "MF section").

Lets us know about your FT when you get it. Sound like a great equipment for only $53!


----------

